# Canon on top for DR and S/N



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2015)

Just come across this review of the 1DX and 5DIII vs the Nikon and Sony opposition.

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2015/05/26/the-best-camera-money-can-buy-6-top-dslrs/2/

The graphs and images have the 1DX and 5DIII leading the field for S/N for most of the way with the Nikon 810 at the "bottom of the pile". Above iso 400 (my usual range) the 1DX has the best DR with the 5DIII next and the "810 lags behind". The handling of the Canons is best, of course.


----------



## raptor3x (Jul 11, 2015)

I would take that analysis with a gigantic boulder of salt. D810 has less DR than he 5D3 at base ISO? Sure...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 11, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> I would take that analysis with a gigantic boulder of salt.



Ya think? 

"Nevertheless, if you caught our group test of medium format cameras back in issue 159 of Digital Camera magazine, you’ll have seen that most of them cost upwards of £20,000 ($30,000). They also tend to be surprisingly basic, often lacking the ability even to shoot in JPEG quality mode"

Crippled


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 11, 2015)

So the 1dx has more dr at ISO 1600 than at 200? Hmm that's interesting


----------

